# Will HP docking station work with Dell laptop?



## SteveSeven (Jul 18, 2006)

My wife has an HP docking station that allows all the cables and such to be plugged in to that, instead of into the various outlets around the laptop. Sure is nice to be able to plug everything into one central location. However, her laptop was stolen. I have a Dell Precision M60 laptop and am wondering if it will work.

Anyone out there absolutely certain it would work? Obviously, unless I'm absolutely certain it won't fry my system I'm not going to try it.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Unless for some amazing coincidence the connections on the back of the two computers are identical, a docking station for one manufacturer's computer won't work on another.


----------



## SteveSeven (Jul 18, 2006)

That's what I suspected but never hurts to confirm with the experts.

Thanks for your help.


----------

